# Polished Bliss®: Ne Plus Ultra - Ferrari 355 F1...



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Thought we better get this posted up before everyone forgot about us again! :lol:

This was the latest Ne Plus Ultra detail completed at 2am on Saturday, Rich has just finished putting the HD Video together so here it is:

http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/blog/

Full Pictorial write up will follow in the next couple of weeks (along with the LP560 I've yet to finish!) and we have another Ne Plus Ultra starting in just over a weeks time so there's more to follow :thumb:

Thanks for viewing as always and any questions/feedback - fire away!

Clark


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

Very good indeed. Can't wait until it has been through an Apple :thumb:


----------



## -Aid- (Nov 28, 2009)

Very very nice :thumb:

:wave: Do i spy a new tattoo? That your new one from kevs


----------



## CJA Valeting (Dec 7, 2006)

Looking forward to seeing the images.

Will this thread get 400,000 views too?


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

awesome, no other word for it :thumb:


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

Superb


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Stunning work!

Great video too, really shows the prefect condition in which the car left you.


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

Blindin! Love the water splash part. Very professional:thumb:


----------



## drka-drka (Nov 1, 2007)

That is awsome, love the final shots with the running water very classy


----------



## toni (Oct 30, 2005)

Great video! :thumb:

Who's the new guy?


----------



## Driftland Liaison (Sep 17, 2009)

That is stunning :doublesho


----------



## ALANSHR (Jun 29, 2007)

Superb stuff as always Clark, congrats to you and the rest of the PB team and good luck for the coming year, you are going from strength to strength and I see you also have a new start, hope your keeping him straight!

Will be in soon for a chat and yet more gear for the coming months!


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

Been waiting for this - teasing us with the twitter updates!

I'm off to get a lager and watch the vid!


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

Great video and absolutely stunning work yet again mate


----------



## johnsastra16v (Oct 7, 2007)

thats exceptional!!


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

Stunning vid mate. Like the flowing water shots. Music was good too. I would have liked more pics of the entire car once it was done.


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

stunning :argie: clad to see you are alive and not living in a igloo :lol:


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

grantwils said:


> Stunning vid mate. Like the flowing water shots. Music was good too. I would have liked more pics of the entire car once it was done.


Loads of pics to follow in the full write up mate


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Yeeer thats more like it, so many "detailers" videos knocking about not really showing much about the detailing or the finished article, the first Lambo video was ok, but this one was up to your guys usual form, very good.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

Excellent work there guys! Love the sheeting of the water at the end!. Quick detailed with Migliore there clark:thumb:


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Ah the video won't work  just showing a black screen. It's fine with the Lamborghini one. Any ideas?

edit: Got it :thumb:


----------



## remonrace (Jan 13, 2009)

That's a cool video, the first one on DW that I actually finished watching


----------



## Amos (Feb 28, 2007)

Quick Question, but what was the spray being used after LSP....?

Cheers...


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

Nice work and i do quite like the video.

However i still prefer the write ups in the studio instead of the link to your website.


----------



## cuprar amarillo (Jan 17, 2009)

Very good indeed, awesome


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

very nice mate. 

look forward to 2 write ups now


----------



## RICHIE40 (Jul 9, 2007)

Top work!Great video well done.


----------



## ribena (May 14, 2006)

excellent Clark & PB, love the water

like the fact you still left the remaining defects in :thumb:


----------



## pogo6636 (Jan 18, 2009)

amazing work as always.


----------



## mogz (Jan 18, 2010)

What a difference! Shows what Pro`s can do.


----------



## EthanCrawford (Jan 7, 2010)

Amazing 112 hours is a long time but well worth it by the looks of things and the hd video is ace


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

Very stylish video presentation of one of my favourite cars receiving the treatment, and brave, and very honest, to show that the car wasn't actually perfect when it left, with one very long and obviously deep scratch still there in one of the later stills and proof that 100% correction on a used car is not always possible, and is indeed sometimes dangerous to attempt.
Lovely job in taping up the engine cover louvres too !


----------



## MrLOL (Feb 23, 2007)

lol love the sad music at the intro.


----------



## golf548 (Feb 27, 2008)

Attention to detail is awesome and total dedication in what you do.....very professional........

:thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## Jorge (Oct 12, 2009)

Please, I have only one word for you.....

*"INSPIRATION"*

Thanks for your work...


----------



## rossdook (Aug 20, 2008)

Lovin it! :thumb:

No bad goin for a bluenose lol
Did u ask Kev's to ink up as many stars on your arm as the Gers have won champions league games in the last ten years? :lol:

Sorry Clark - canna help myself, as I'm still getting a warm glow after watching the Football Years 1979 on TV last week! How's tricks? Finished JB's fat Porker then?


----------



## Bridges (Jul 12, 2009)

fantastic, great job :thumb:
And yep inspired is the word for me too 
The video showing those beads running is trully fantastic, watched them over n over again


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

In one word, INSPIRING :thumb:

Rich has great directing abilites , Superb work guys :thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Aid20vt said:


> Very very nice :thumb:
> 
> :wave: Do i spy a new tattoo? That your new one from kevs


Well spotted :thumb: glad it's healed now and I dont have to keep putting cream on, was fed up of compounding dust sticking to it :lol:



toni said:


> Great video! :thumb:
> 
> Who's the new guy?


That would be Colin, our new Detailer 



ALANSHR said:


> Superb stuff as always Clark, congrats to you and the rest of the PB team and good luck for the coming year, you are going from strength to strength and I see you also have a new start, hope your keeping him straight!
> 
> Will be in soon for a chat and yet more gear for the coming months!


Thanks Alan, look forward to a quick yap if you're in by 



james b said:


> Yeeer thats more like it, so many "detailers" videos knocking about not really showing much about the detailing or the finished article, the first Lambo video was ok, but this one was up to your guys usual form, very good.


Thanks mate! The more videos we (when I say we I mean Rich) do the better they'll naturally get. No point doing one either if you dont try to show what goes into the detail a wee bit...



autobrite-direct said:


> Excellent work there guys! Love the sheeting of the water at the end!. Quick detailed with Migliore there clark:thumb:


good spot, thought you'd be first to notice 



Amos said:


> Quick Question, but what was the spray being used after LSP....?
> 
> Cheers...


See above ^^



rmorgan84 said:


> Nice work and i do quite like the video.
> 
> However i still prefer the write ups in the studio instead of the link to your website.


The Videos are something different but we'll still be doing the full length write up's for the forums as we understand they may not be to everyone's liking. There's only so much of a weeks worth of detailing you can fit in in just over 5 mins - lack of time has been an issue for the big write ups, still got over 800 pics of the Lambo to edit down and roughly the same for this 355!



RaceGlazer said:


> Very stylish video presentation of one of my favourite cars receiving the treatment, and brave, and very honest, to show that the car wasn't actually perfect when it left, with one very long and obviously deep scratch still there in one of the later stills and proof that 100% correction on a used car is not always possible, and is indeed sometimes dangerous to attempt.
> Lovely job in taping up the engine cover louvres too !


Thanks mate,we're just being brutally honest. The remaining defects shown could have come out but given the fact that you really struggle to see them under even the most intense lighting and it would need another circa 5+ microns removed it just isnt worth it. Given the fact that the paint was utterly wrecked in places due to the large amount of RIDS I'm extremely pleased with how it came out 

Thanks for all the comments guys :thumb:


----------



## MrLOL (Feb 23, 2007)

whats with the funky eye wear by the way.

prescription glasses or are they polarised to cut out reflections or something ?


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

MrLOL said:


> whats with the funky eye wear by the way.
> 
> prescription glasses or are they polarised to cut out reflections or something ?


Just stops polishing dust getting in your eyes - it's not fun when it gets thrown in them at 2,000+rpm's on the odd occasion :lol:

Also handy for the wash stage on a windy day to stop chemicals blowing in your eyes too :thumb:


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Been looking forward to this:thumb:

Cracking effort chaps

Where do you guys get the ear plugs from?


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Chris_VRS said:


> Been looking forward to this:thumb:
> 
> Cracking effort chaps
> 
> Where do you guys get the ear plugs from?


We got them off e-bay mate - £5 for the 2 of them!

A massive thanks to you also for confirming the jacking points for us :thumb:


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Loving it. Was that migliore I spied?!


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

maggi112 said:


> Loving it. Was that migliore I spied?!


Was indeed, been playing with the products for a while and they've impressed - hence why they'll be in the store just shortly :thumb:


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

I certainly know why they've impressed. They're very good  primo is amazing :argie: loving that 355 though, especially as said, the honesty. You could have just used better lighting and pretended it was 100%


----------



## flyfs6 (Nov 13, 2006)

Thats such an excellent video...great work PB.


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

maggi112 said:


> I certainly know why they've impressed. They're very good  primo is amazing :argie: loving that 355 though, especially as said, the honesty. You could have just used better lighting and pretended it was 100%


It's the smell of the waxes that gets me - and the QD is like terrys chocolate orange in a bottle


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Superb!!!:thumb:


----------



## Ultimate Shine (Jun 3, 2008)

Nice Job Clark and the new boy. Video awesome too.

P.S can you please get me a price for the saftey glasses and ear defenders


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

great work guy :thumb:


----------



## Stallion (Mar 21, 2009)

Great work again clark 

Well done


----------



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

nice work gents


----------



## Doc (Feb 2, 2008)

Looking good, quality of the finish is immense.
Couple of questions:
It looks like there are a few 'and action moments' is this the case or is it my eyes?
How much paint did the first process remove.
Doc


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Doc said:


> Looking good, quality of the finish is immense.
> Couple of questions:
> It looks like there are a few 'and action moments' is this the case or is it my eyes?
> How much paint did the first process remove.
> Doc


If you read the blog it'll tell you how much paint was removed 

No "and action shots" that I can think of except for the QD at the end - everything else was filmed as it happened


----------



## atomicfan (Jan 21, 2008)

How do you rate the migliore spray compared to Field Glaze or other carnauba detailers?

When will you sell them in the shop?


----------



## StuaR32t (Jun 6, 2009)

Been looking forward to this one since KKM mentioned it... brilliant video:thumb: top job by PB.

that two lances you use for rinsing(silver one and black one) are they availible for all karchers? nice spray that comes off them... where can you buy them from?
i'll pop by soon for mare gear:detailer:...


Stu.


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

atomicfan said:


> How do you rate the migliore spray compared to Field Glaze or other carnauba detailers?
> 
> When will you sell them in the shop?


I rate it highly - It's almost a mix of Werkstat Carnauba Glos and Zymol Field Glaze which can only be a good thing. Some sprays can be a bit thick but this one is just perfect in my opinion. We'll have the Migliore range for the end of Feb/start of March hopefully


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

StuaR32t said:


> Been looking forward to this one since KKM mentioned it... brilliant video:thumb: top job by PB.
> 
> that two lances you use for rinsing(silver one and black one) are they availible for all karchers? nice spray that comes off them... where can you buy them from?
> i'll pop by soon for mare gear:detailer:...
> ...


Yeah Kev's gonna have to start getting commission :lol:

The foam lance we use is the normal HD lance but with the plastic Karcher piece removed so we can screw it directly onto the end of our lance (we have an industrial sized Karcher as I'm sure you'll have seen on your visits out to us) and the one for rinsing is the standard lance that comes with the industrial washer. Slightly different fitment than your usual Costco/Homebase style of Karchers so I doubt you'd get one to fit and the pressure is a bit higher on our one too which will help..


----------



## typefern (Apr 7, 2006)

Amazing work Clark and Colin, do you just let Richard hold the camera now.

Just bought myself some clear sunglasses due to contact lenses and polish dust not mixing.

The video footage is a great way of presenting your high standard of work.


----------



## StuaR32t (Jun 6, 2009)

Clark said:


> Yeah Kev's gonna have to start getting commission :lol:
> 
> The foam lance we use is the normal HD lance but with the plastic Karcher piece removed so we can screw it directly onto the end of our lance (we have an industrial sized Karcher as I'm sure you'll have seen on your visits out to us) and the one for rinsing is the standard lance that comes with the industrial washer. Slightly different fitment than your usual Costco/Homebase style of Karchers so I doubt you'd get one to fit and the pressure is a bit higher on our one too which will help..


Lol... he's hoping for it:lol:

i had a feeling that it might of been part 'n' parcel of that yella beast!

i'll have t make a prototype

cheers for the info.:thumb:

Stu.


----------



## KKM (Dec 10, 2007)

Staggering results mate. I know that Jim was gob smacked with the turnaround. :argie:

Video and music are also impressive, Rich has some great skills too. :thumb:

ps - nice goooogles min :lol:


----------



## KKM (Dec 10, 2007)

StuaR32t said:


> Lol... he's hoping for it:lol:
> 
> i had a feeling that it might of been part 'n' parcel of that yella beast!
> 
> ...


fairs fair dude :lol:


----------



## G105ALY (Dec 6, 2006)

Great work Clark, love the sheeting bit at the end. Good to see that you have got some help up there. Looks like PB is progressing in line with the Business Plan!

Aly


----------



## cfherd (Jan 14, 2010)

Just love the 355. Still prettier than the new one. Nice work too.


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Awesome work guys video & detail


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Extremely good job as usual Clark and when are you going to introduce the new boy properly .

I do like the video and the quality is fantastic, but I still really enjoy looking at hundreds of pictures :lol:


----------



## Doc (Feb 2, 2008)

Clark said:


> If you read the blog it'll tell you how much paint was removed
> 
> No "and action shots" that I can think of except for the QD at the end - everything else was filmed as it happened


Missed the blog completely, thanks.


----------



## Teabag (Dec 17, 2008)

great vid and results

was that a deep RDS to the left that could not be removed at 5.18?


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

ads2k said:


> Extremely good job as usual Clark and when are you going to introduce the new boy properly .
> 
> I do like the video and the quality is fantastic, but I still really enjoy looking at hundreds of pictures :lol:


Funnily enough I'm 3/4's the way through a massive write up for the LP560 we did back in the summer - over 100 pics so far and that's still on the process! :lol:



Teabag said:


> great vid and results
> 
> was that a deep RDS to the left that could not be removed at 5.18?


It is yes, I explained to the owner that it could be removed if he really wanted in the future but it would require at least another 5 microns or so to fully remove it, which would be a bit pointless in all honesty - it took ages to get the camera to find it and just about as long with your eyes so a bit OTT!


----------



## felondnb (Nov 6, 2009)

Great work & the video is great - love the shot of the water pouring over the badge :thumb:

Really impressed with the photographer you've teamed up with too.


----------



## MrLOL (Feb 23, 2007)

Clark said:


> It is yes, I explained to the owner that it could be removed if he really wanted in the future but it would require at least another 5 microns or so to fully remove it, which would be a bit pointless in all honesty - it took ages to get the camera to find it and just about as long with your eyes so a bit OTT!


definately more sensible

I had my wheels refurbed and the guy told me that he felt really guilty that the finish wasnt perfect. You had to get down on your hands and knees and stare into one of the corners to see where the paint had splashed a bit.

You dont spend your life staring at your alloy wheels so i told him it didnt matter. Definately not worth re-doing an entire wheel for !


----------



## tdekany (Jul 22, 2006)

*Love the VIDEO and the detail!*


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

felondnb said:


> Great work & the video is great - love the shot of the water pouring over the badge :thumb:
> 
> Really impressed with the photographer you've teamed up with too.


Yeah Tim does some amazing work - we're really excited about the plans we have in the near future :thumb:


----------



## Ollie_Escort (May 5, 2008)

cant seem to get on to your website Clark.


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Ollie_Escort said:


> cant seem to get on to your website Clark.


Works fine for me mate?


----------



## scottgm (Dec 27, 2009)

Amazing Work! 

Such a nice car aswel, got a peek at it when i popped past for a few products earlier this month.


----------



## Carn (Apr 13, 2007)

Another fantastic job, well done PB :thumb:

Quick question if I may Clark...Why the 2nd round of compounding after the wool rather than going straight to polishing? Is it to reduce the hologramming thereby saving time on the polishing stages?


----------



## Ollie_Escort (May 5, 2008)

Clark said:


> Works fine for me mate?


yeah works fine for me now.. must have been a hiccup.

superb work on the 355. Love the beading shots at the end!!


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Carn said:


> Another fantastic job, well done PB :thumb:
> 
> Quick question if I may Clark...Why the 2nd round of compounding after the wool rather than going straight to polishing? Is it to reduce the hologramming thereby saving time on the polishing stages?


Whilst the wool finishes down pretty well in most cases, it still has a habit of leaving deeper circular marks in places that a dedicated finishing polish wouldnt always fully remove so the second compounding stage is needed to fully remove these marks left over. With wool, when the defects have gone you should ideally stop polishing immediately as you could end up removing more paint than the next 2 following stages will - it doesnt always look very pretty when the wool stage is complete but as you can see it polishes out nicely in the end :thumb:


----------



## Carn (Apr 13, 2007)

Clark said:


> Whilst the wool finishes down pretty well in most cases, it still has a habit of leaving deeper circular marks in places that a dedicated finishing polish wouldnt always fully remove so the second compounding stage is needed to fully remove these marks left over. With wool, when the defects have gone you should ideally stop polishing immediately as you could end up removing more paint than the next 2 following stages will - it doesnt always look very pretty when the wool stage is complete but as you can see it polishes out nicely in the end :thumb:


I figured as much but thought I would check...Thanks for the info :thumb:


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

That is fantastic...nuff said!


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Thanks Marc :thumb:


----------



## chris141 (Jun 5, 2008)

Awesome as always, you make machine polishing seem so effortless is it just me or does everyone hold theirs with a vice like grip incase it flys off!!

Finish and vid both excellent :thumb:


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

Superb!

Like the video - well put together including the soundtrack - really looking forward to the write up as well

Thanks


----------



## GTIRed (Jan 12, 2007)

Very well put together footage and great choice of sound track. Puts you in a nice relaxed mood to enjoy the work on show.

Huge credit to all at PB and how far you have come.

Great to have such a company on our doorstep.


----------



## Keith CSL (Aug 16, 2006)

Awesome!! :thumb:


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Thanks again guys :thumb:


----------



## Gandi (Dec 18, 2007)

Looks stunning, love the arty farty bits at the End very avant gaurd lol. 
What Foam do u use on your details as it looks nice and think, i assume some of this will be down to your immense pressure washer tho?


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

The foam we use varies on the job in hand and how dirty the car is. Usually it's either Meguiars Hyper Wash/R222/Meguiars APC. You dont want it too thick, try to aim for a "creamy" consistancy if possible. If it goes on like shaving foam it doesnt really do much except look cool in my opinion


----------



## Fabien (Dec 16, 2009)

Impressive Video, the man who made this is a very good professionnal, keep it in your friends 

Off course the work is very good, Ne plus ultra is an incredible pleasure to see and to do...


----------

